# Computer-Sprache auslesen



## The_S (12. Sep 2008)

HiHo,

ich schreibe ein JSR 168 Portlet für eine Websphere Umgebung (WAS 5.1). Jetzt müsste ich irgendwie an die Locale des Computers kommen (nicht die Locale des Portals). Weiß jemand, ob das möglich ist und wenn ja wie?

Danke!


----------



## maki (12. Sep 2008)

Vielleicht hilft die System property "user.language".


----------



## The_S (15. Sep 2008)

Danke, werd ich mal ausprobieren.

Jemand ne Idee, wie ich am Besten einen englisch bzw. französisch "sprachigen" PC (WinXP) simuliere? Reicht es, wenn ich die Sprach/Lokalisierungsoptionen abändere?

Gruß
HiB


----------



## maki (15. Sep 2008)

Am "echtesten" wäre wohl anstatt einer simulation eine emulation (virtuelle Maschine) zu verwenden, zwqar am aufwändigsten, aber zumindest weisst du danach sicher woran du bist.


----------



## The_S (15. Sep 2008)

Also ich hab mal bei meinem Deutschen XP die Regions- und Sprachoptionen komplett auf Englisch umgestellt (sollte ja bei einem Echtsystem zutreffen), und konnte erfolgreich die gewünschte Sprache auslesen.

Eine Emulation wird bei unseren Firmenrichtlinien und Lizensverwaltungen wohl eher nicht möglich sein, aber danke schonmal soweit.

Evtl. weiß das ja jemand genau, ob oben genanntes ausreicht, um einen "ausländischen" PC zu simulieren. (auch wenn ich das bezweifeln mag).


----------



## The_S (15. Sep 2008)

Kommando zurück, user.language gibt (logischerweiße  ) die Sprache des Servers aus  .


----------



## wolfgke (15. Sep 2008)

Normalerweise wird dies in irgendeinem Parameter des HTTP-Requests (welcher, habe ich gerade nicht im Kopf) übertragen.


----------



## The_S (15. Sep 2008)

auf den habe ich aber leider keinen Zugriff ... :cry:


----------



## wolfgke (15. Sep 2008)

Und wie du darauf Zugriff haben dürftest:

In der Klasse
HttpServletRequest

dürften die Methoden

getHeader...

recht hilfreich sein...


----------



## The_S (15. Sep 2008)

Wenn du mir sagst, woher ich ein Objekt dieses Interfaces nehme, gerne  .


----------



## wolfgke (15. Sep 2008)

Im Servlet unter 

```
doGet(HttpServletRequest request, HttpServletResponse response)
```

bzw. 


```
doPost(HttpServletRequest request, HttpServletResponse response)
```

Alternativ (oder vielleicht in deinem Fall sogar sinnvoller) über einen Filter.

Dieser muss ja bekanntlich die Methode


```
public void doFilter(ServletRequest request,
                     ServletResponse response,
                     FilterChain chain)
```

implementieren.


----------



## The_S (15. Sep 2008)

Aber bei mir handelt es sich wie gesagt um ein JSR-168 Portlet in einer WAS 5.1 Umgebung. Da ist also nix mit doPost oder doGet sondern nur doView und auch nix mit ServletRequest, sondern nur PortletRequest ...


----------



## wolfgke (15. Sep 2008)

OK, in diesem Gebiet kenne ich mich nicht ernsthaft aus.

1:0 für dich.


----------



## The_S (15. Sep 2008)

Geht nicht darum n Klugscheißer zu sein, bin für jeden Tipp dankbar. Macht ja nix, wenn du dich damit nicht auskennst. Aufjedenfall vielen Dank für deine Hilfe (auch wenns nicht ganz geklappt hat  ).


----------

